# Big track is up & running



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

While Nick & I played er... I mean worked on the track, the 9 yr old took pictures. I insisted Nick come out on his day off & play er... I mean work with me on the track. 
The walls are up. All lanes are working! Now there's fine tuning & cosmetic things I want to do with it. 
--fcb


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Great, I'll be right over.

Looks awesome!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Looking good FCB......I didn't know Duke raced at your place?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Looking good. Now you have to figure out how to put a controller in John Wayne's hand.
hojoe


----------

